# HAMRADIO MARKET > ตลาดนัดเปิดท้าย >  โดรนบังคับของเล่นยอดนิยมฮิตสุดๆ

## dronmini2559

โดรนบังคับ 4ใบพัด  เป็นชิ้นงานอีกตัวที่น่าใช้งาน เหมาะสำหรับน้องๆที่ชอบถ่ายรูป ใช้สำหรับถ่ายภาพ ทำวีดีโอมุมสูง ไม่ต้องป่ายปีนให้มันลำบากอันตรายอีกต่อไป การถ่ายรูป หรือทำวีดีโอจะเป็นเรื่องที่ไม่ยากไม่ยุ่งยากซับซ้อนแบบที่น้องๆไม่ต้องมีความรู้ก็ทำเป็น สามารถสู้ลมได้ดีเลิศ ตัวบอดี้สมัยใหม่ มีไฟใต้เครื่อง บินเวลากลางคืนงดงามมากๆ หรือจะบินตอนกลางวันก็ดีฮะ ส่วนตัวเครื่องนั้นมีน้ำหนักเบ๊าเบา รีโมท 2.4Ghz ปราศจากเรื่องสัญญาณก่อกวนไปเลยครับ โดรนบังคับใช้ระบบสัญญาน WIFI เชื่อมต่อกับโทรศัพท์มือถือ ระบบแอนดรอย หรือ IOS บังคับง่ายๆ ส่งทิวทัศน์มายังหน้าจอมือถือได้ทันที  หรือหนุ่มๆ สาวๆ จะเล่นโดรนบังคับหลายๆ เครื่องในเวลาเดียวกันก็ได้ คลื่นไม่ชนกัน กดถ่ายภาพทำวีดีโอได้จากตัวรีโมท สามารถบินตีลังกา 3D Flips 360 องศา ได้ทั่วทิศ ร่อนได้คงที่มากๆ ระบบบังคับที่ล้ำสมัย และมีอุปกรณ์บังคับการการทรงตัว ไจโร 6 แกนที่ล้ำสมัย ระยะสั่งงานการร่อนได้ไกลมากกว่า 100 เมตร ถือว่าร่อนได้ไกลมากเลยทีเดียว บินได้ทุกซอกทุกมุม ทุกลักษณะภูมิอากาศ ไม่ว่าจะเป็นทั้งข้างในอาคาร หรือข้างนอกอาคาร รีโมทใช้งานง่ายๆ  “โดรน (Drone)” ของเล่นยอดนิยม ส่งข่าวสารและบังคับทิศทางผ่านจอได้ทันใด ร่อนได้ไกลลิบ บินได้สูง ได้ทั้งบันทึกและจับภาพคงที่ที่ไม่สั่นไหว ใช้งานง่าย บังคับง่ายๆชิ้นงานงามเลิศ ละเอียด ตัวลำผลิตจากไฟเบอร์แข็ง คงทน มีความยืดหยุ่นสูง หล่นก็แตกหักง่าย ผลิตมาเพื่อรองรับต่อการชนกระทบกับวัตถุต่างๆ โดยตรง เป็นโดรนบังคับที่บินง่าย เหมาะสำหรับผู้เริ่มหัดร่อน มือใหม่ฝึกเล่นได้โดยที่ใช้เวลาเรียนรู้ประเดี๋ยวเดียวแต่ถ้าคนที่เคยเล่นเฮริคอปเตอร์แล้วก็สามารถเล่นได้ในทันทีหรือแม้แต่ผู้ที่ฝีมือดีแล้ว น่าสนใจมากๆ
          โดรนบังนั้นทำขึ้นมาเพื่อตอบสนองผู้บริโภคด้านต่าง เช่น นักสำรวจ นักเรียน นักเดินทาง เหยี่ยวข่าวหรือแม้แต่เด็กเล็ก ก็ทำได้ โดรนบังคับถูกนำมาใช้เพื่อการตรวจสอบวิจัยทางอากาศ การเข้าในที่อันตรายหรือสร้างภาพยนตร์สารคดี หรือแม้กระทั้งการถ่ายทำข้อมูลข่าวสารต่างๆ โดรนบังคับยังสามารถใช้เพื่ออภิบาลสัตว์ป่าได้อีก ด้วยการใช้โดรนสำหรับติดตามการเคลื่อนที่ของสัตว์ป่า นอกจากจะนำมาทำงานแล้ว เรายังนำเอามาบังคับเล่นเพื่อความเพลินใจก็ยังได้ อารมณ์ไม่ต่างจาก เครื่องบินบังคับเลยแถมยังบินง่ายกว่าด้วย  สิ่งที่ต้องนึกถึงในการเลือกซื้อหาโดรนบังคับนั้น ใบพัดนั้นคือสิ่งสำคัญ ที่เราต้องพิจารณาถึง ปัจจุบันโดรนที่มีขายทั่วๆ ไปตามท้องตลาดนั้นมีหลายรูปแบบซึ่งมีทั้งแบบ 4 และ 6 ใบพัด ซึ่งแต่ละแบบก็มีการใช้งานที่แตกต่างกันไป   ความสูงที่โดรนทำได้แต่ละรุ่นนั้นจะทำความสูงในการบินได้ไม่เท่ากัน ด้วยน้ำหนักและความเร็วรอบใบพัดที่ต่างกัน ด้วยเหตุนั้นต้องมาดูว่าเราจะใช้โดรนในแบบไหน ถ้าใช้ในการทำข่าวสารหรือทำสารคดีในมุมสูง สมควรใช้โดรนที่ทำความสูงได้ประมาณ 100 เมตรก็น่าจะพอ เพราะโดรนบังคับทำความสูงได้ประมาณ 100 เมตรขึ้นไป เวลาในการเหาะ สิ่งนี้ก็สำคัญนะครับในการถ่ายรูปหรือบันทึกวีดีโอ ถ้าโดรนเราร่อนได้นานมาก ก็จะทำให้การถ่ายภาพหรือบันทึกวีดีนั้นสม่ำเสมอ แต่ก็ต้องแลกเปลี่ยนด้วยมูลค่าที่สูงขึ้น ในปัจจุบันโดรนบังคับ สามารถทำเวลาในการร่อนได้ประมาณ 7-15 นาทีแล้วแต่ยี่ห้อนะครับ อันนี้ก็แล้วแต่เราจะเลือก  ส่วนกล้องถ่ายภาพต้องตรวจสอบกันสักหน่อยนะครับว่ากล้องถ่ายภาพที่ติดมากับโดรนบังคับนั้นมีความคมชัดเท่าไหร่ บางรุ่นยี่ห้อราคาอาจจะถูกก็จริง แต่กล้องถ่ายรูปที่ติดมาด้วยนั้นความคมชัดต่ำมากๆ ทำให้ทิวภาพออกมาไม่งดงาม ภาพไม่ชัดเจน เบลอ  ฟังก์ชั่นต่างๆในสมัยนี้ของโดรนนอกจากจะแข่งขันกันในเรื่องของวัสดุอุปกรณ์ต่างๆ แล้ว ระบบบังคับหรือการอำนวยความสะดวกในการสั่งการโดรนก็เป็นสิ่งที่ต้องพิจารณาถึง อาทิเช่น ระบบบินกลับตัว 360 องศา ระบบถ่ายทอดสด สามารถมองดูภาพด้านบนได้ตลอดเวลาที่ทำการร่อน สามารถบังคับผ่านมือถือได้ ระบบบินโดยใช้ GPS กำหนด ระบบกลับบ้านเองอัตโนมัติ ระบบรักษาความสูงอัตโนมัติ ฟังก์ชั่นบินอิสระ หรือแม้กระทั่งระบบต้านแรงลม เห็นอย่างนี้แล้ว ใครจะยั้งใจไหว กับของเล่นโดรน



------สั่งซื้อหรือสอบถามพิ่มเติมได้ที่------
1.ทางไลน์ LINE ID: Mocowiz
2.แฟนเพจ : https://www.facebook.com/RCDroneH8C/
3.เว็บเพจ  : http://โดรนบังคับวิทยุ.com/
4.ทางโทรศัพท์: โทร 098-9491271, 093-5351030

----------


## dronmini2559

โดรนบังคับรุ่นพิเศษ!!!  สามารถเล่นพร้อมกันได้ทีละหลายๆ เครื่อง ในเวลาเดียวกัน ในสถานที่เดียวกัน หมดปัญหาเรื่องสัญญาณชนกันค่ะ

----------


## dronmini2559

โดรนบังคับบินนิ่งสุดๆ ต้องรุ้นนี้เลย

----------


## dronmini2559

โดรนบังคับนั้นมีประโยชน์มากมายหลายด้านนะค่ะ แต่ก็ขึ้นอยู่กับผู้ใช้จะทำให้มันมีประโยชน์มากน้อยเพียงใดค่ะ

----------


## dronmini2559

รู้หรือไม่ว่าโดรนบังคับก็ประโยช์ทางด้านการเกษตร แต่ก็ควรเลือกให้ถูกรุ่นด้วยนะค่ะ

----------


## dronmini2559

- โดรนติดกล้องความละเอียดสูง HD 2MP 4 ใบพัด JJRC H8C 
- ราคาไม่แพง เกรดพรีเมียม ระยะบินไกลกว่า 300-500 เมตร 
- สามารถถ่ายภาพนิ่งและบันทึกวิดีโอ ฟรี เมมโมรี่การ์ดขนาด 2GB 
- มีไฟ LED สวยงามเปิดสว่างสำหรับบินกลางคืน 
- แบตเตอรี่ทรงพลังคุณภาพสูง BACCERY 7.4V 500mAh 
- ขนาดตัวเครื่อง 33.0 x 33.0 x 6.0 cm น้ำหนัก 0.136 kg 
- ราคาพิเศษ จากปกติ 3,500 บาท ลดเหลือ>>>>>> *2,490 บาทเท่านั้น!*



------*สั่งซืื้อหรือสอบถามพิ่มเติมได้ที่*------
1.ทางไลน์ LINE ID: Mocowiz
2.แฟนเพจ : https://www.facebook.com/RCDroneH8C/
3.เว็บเพจ  : http://โดรนบังคับวิทยุ.com/
4.ทางโทรศัพท์: โทร 098-9491271, 093-5351030
--------- *การจัดส่ง* ---------
ส่งฟรีถึงบ้านลูกค้าทั่วไทย โดยบริษัทขนส่งเอกชน Kerry Express (กรุงเทพ ปริมณฑล และภาคตะวันออกเฉียงเหนือ 1-2 วันทำการ ต่างจังหวัดอื่นๆ 2-3 วันทำการ)

----------


## dronmini2559

โดรนบังคับของเล่นที่กำลังฮิตสุดๆในตอนนี้ ใครยังไม่มีไว้เล่น รีบเลยนะค่ะ

----------


## dronmini2559

ใครยังไม่เคยลองสินค้าโดรน ลองเล่นดูนะค่ะ ลองเล่นแล้วจะติดใจฝุดๆ เลย

----------

